#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Defecte DAP Palladium 900

## djarniel2

hallo, ik heb vandaag oop de pa-markt een blijkbaar kapotte dap palladium 900 gekocht  :Frown:  
een kant doet het gewoon en de andere kant bleef eerst nog het clip lampje branden maar nu niet meer sinds ik heb open gehaald heb, toen ik hem open maakte zag ik meteen dat 1 zekering van die kant kapot was toen ik er een nieuw 8ampere in deed knalde die meteen met een vonk door omdat die elkoos nog vol met stroom zaten dus heb ik ze ff leeg gemaakt met een klein lampje.
toen ik er toen een nieuwe zekering in deed en hem aanzette knalde in een keer alle 2 de zekeringen van die kant door.
dus weer 2 nieuwe ingedaan die bij het aanzetten meteen weer door gingen.

volgensmij is er gewoon ooit kortsluiting geweest aan die kant en zijn de transistoren opgeblazen.

hoe denken jullie daar over??

niels

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Dus je hebt 3x de zekering laten springen, alvorens je tot de conclusie kon komen dat er een serieus probleem is!!!
1x kan ik nog begrijpen, maar 3x...
Voortaan geen zekering meer proberen te vervangen, maar direct een deskundige even laten kijken.

Vanaf hier heb je dus wat kennis nodig om dit probleem op te lossen.
Alles met arendsogen bekijken om te zien of je visueel al problemen kan vinden.
Is er visueel niets te vinden, moet je gaan meten en je verstand/schema gebruiken om na te gaan of de metingen kloppen.
Lijkt me een klus voor een TD en niet voor jou.

Zorg ook dat je in de toekomst ALLE 2ehands spullen even test, alvorens je met geld over de brug komt.

Je hebt weinig been om op te staan als je hem 2dehands kocht en niet eerst hebt getest, maar je kan altijd proberen om er gewoon mee terug te gaan.
De meeste standhouders waren bedrijven die niets hebben aan ontevreden klanten.
Een particulier zal het meestal worst wezen of je tevreden bent of niet van wat je bij hem kocht.

----------


## djarniel2

er zijn er inderdaadnog 3 gesprongen maar een keer kwam er echt een flits van af zonder dat hij in het stopcontact zat dus die elkoos waren nog helemaal geladen en de 2e keer knalde ze pas toen ik de trap aanzette :S 

maar ik kijk wel wat het kost om te repareren of om te laten rapareren en als dat te duur is brang ik hem gewoon terug al komen ze uit belgië

toevallig is mn vriend zn palladium 1200 vd week dr ook mee opgehouden aleen deze gaat meteen clippen als die signaal krijgt maar die krijg ik morgen dus dan kijk ik die ook nog ff na zodat ik meer weet.

niels

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Als er problemen zijn met een toestel, moet je dat zo snel mogelijk laten weten aan de tegenpartij.
Als je er nog een week overheen laat gaan, geef je ze meer reden om te zeggen 'je hebt em zelf kapot gedaan'.
Snel even bellen en misschien kan je gewoon een andere gaan halen, hoor eens wat zij voorstellen?

----------


## gorgarke

Ik heb gisteren op de PA markt 3 defecte palladiums gekocht, een P900, P2000 en een P2400.
Allen defect, maar dat werd er ook netjes bij vermeld, en ik heb ze dan ook aan oud-ijzer prijs gekocht. Dus geen verwijten naar de verkoper. :Wink: 
Vorig jaar heb ik 4 defecte palladiums gekocht op de PA markt, en na reparatie nooit meer problemen met deze gebakjes gehad, zelfs de carnaval overleeft hier in het zuiden !!!
Palladiums zijn goed te repareren/af te regelen door een goede techneut.
Onderdelen zijn niet duur, maar pas op met de arbeidsloon !!! :EEK!: 
Vraag altijd vooraf een prijsopgave.

Als je hem gekocht hebt als zijnde werkende zou ik zeker verhaal halen bij de verkoper.

Jos

----------


## ronny

Als je zoiets koopt en je weet op voorhand dat er iets aan is, is het alleen maar interessant als je hem zelf kan herstellen. Als je dit moet gaan uitbesteden en zeker aan iemand die officieel per uur werkt, dan wordt het snel duur en is het niet meer interessant... . Het zou dan wel eens duurder kunnen worden aan herstellingen, dan dat het ding gekost heeft.

Maargoed das mijn kleine mening.... .

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb gisteren op de PA markt 3 defecte palladiums gekocht, een P900, P2000 en een P2400.



En sinds wanneer verkoopt Dap P2400's?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djarniel2

bestaan gewoon niet.. maar vandaag de 1200 van een vriend gekregen en die begint meteen te clippen als er signaal binnen komt alleen deze hebbe we vorg jaar gewoon werkend gekocht... heeft iemand een idee wat het bij deze is anders kan ik dat heleding weer gaan na meten.. bij die 900 zijn het bijna zekerweten de transistoren die ik nu aan alle 2 de kanten ga vervangen door een 2SC5200 en 2SC1943 ( wel echt van toshiba )want deze zijn veel beter dan de gene die er in zitten.
weet iemand een nederlandse webwinkel waar deze te krijgen zijn zoals bmm??
en ik ga zeker dat bedrijf terug bellen.

niels

----------


## gorgarke

P2400 is inderdaad de voorganger van de palladium, maar is technisch hetzelfde opgebouwd.
Is nog van de Elemenes series.
P900 en P2000 is palladium, P2400 is elemenes series.
Had een foto van het ding gemaakt als bewijs, maar ik weet even niet hoe ik die hier moet invoegen.
http://members.home.nl/jjm.smeets/PHTO0026.JPG
De betaalstickers zitten er nog op  :Embarrassment: 

Jos

----------


## tha_dj

Voor onderdelen, kan je altijd de CONRAD proberen, en anders de plaatselijke hobby shop  :Cool:

----------


## djarniel2

ze hebben de transistoren die ik nodig heb daar niet hoor maar ja...
heeft iemand al een idee wat het met die 1200 kan zijn??

----------


## tha_dj

Je kan ook bij FARNELL proberen !

Maar goed, HEEL internet vol met zulke handel !!!

 :Cool:  GOOGLE  :EEK!:

----------


## Koen van der K

> ze hebben de transistoren die ik nodig heb daar niet hoor maar ja...
> heeft iemand al een idee wat het met die 1200 kan zijn??



... heb net m'n glazen bol uitgeleend anders had ik 't je zo kunnen zeggen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Zonder gekheid, dat is natuurlijk 'n rare vraag. Als je er 'n beetje bekend mee bent weet je wat je moet meten en waar je je parts kunt halen.
Aan u de keuze ... bij 'n reparateur langsbrengen of kans lopen jezelf en / of je apparaat verdere schade toe te brengen ...

Veel succes !

----------


## gorgarke

Ik heb mijn 3 DAP's weer netjes aan de praat.
Had de onderdelen van NEDIS laten komen.

- De P900 had de eindtrap defect van één kanaal, dus hiervan 4x 2sc5198, 4x 2sa1941, 1x 2sc5171, 1x 2sa1930 vervangen.
(ook wanneer 1 tor defect is, alle 4 vervangen)
- De P2000 ging meteen in de clip bij aanzetten, hier was één poot van een brugcel gebroken. (tricky....)
- De P2400 had één 15 Volt zenerdiode defect.

Ps. Als je het schema van de Palladium vintage P900 nodig hebt, kan ik je dat wel mailen.
Mocht je niet verder komen met je eindtrappen, of niet aan onderdelen kunnen komen wil ik je daar ook wel mee helpen.

----------


## powerlicht

een tip laat bij de PA-markt zulke aankopen eerst horen of zien werken.
heb zelf ook ervaring met apparatuur van de PA-markt dat het volgens zeggen goed doet en thuis testen niets 

over de versterker 
via DAP een aansluitschema bestellen 
en de printplaat door(laten)meten

----------


## luc2366

't gaat niet over een Palladium dus hoort m'n bericht hier niet helemaal thuis maar gezien de grote hoeveelheid electronica-experts die in dit topic reageren:
ik heb dit weekend iets raar gehad met m'n HK-audio VC-2400-versterker:
ik zet het toestel aan en van 1 kanaal blijft de CLIP-led gewoon branden. Ik denk meteen dat de eindtrap eraan is maar het kanaal werkt gewoon nog. Iemand een idee wat het defect kan zijn? Waar ik moet naar laten kijken? Alvast dank voor de reacties!

----------


## gorgarke

Hallo Luc,

Als ik me goed herinner is de HK audio VC-2400 hetzelfde als de Yorkville AP4040. Echter 100% zeker weet ik dit niet meer.
Heb ooit eens een complete eindtrap moeten vervangen in zo'n ding. :Mad: 
Ik heb de service manual op de volgende link gezet:
http://members.home.nl/jjm.smeets/smap4040.pdf
Kijk maar eens of het dezelfde opbouw is.
Als dit zo is zou ik zoeken in de buurt van U4 = LM13600N, Q5 en Q6 (BC560C) of de voeding van de LM13600N.
Kan natuurlijk ook iets anders defect zijn, maar dat is voor mij van hieruit niet te voorspellen. :Confused: 
Kwestie van meten en spanningen vergelijken tussen de goede en slechte kant van de versterker.
Als je geen technische achtergrond hebt hier a.u.b. niet zelf aan beginnen.

----------


## luc2366

is idd dezelfde versterker. En het "printje" is idd geen lachertje om aan te werken.

Dank voor het schema online te zetten, heb echt geen zin om 't beestje naar Wils op te sturen...

----------


## djarniel2

vandaag ff alle 2 nagekeken bij de 1200 bleek het houdertje van een zekering geen goed contact meer te maken dus vast gesoldeerd en hij werkte weer, en die 900 is een c tor en een a tor kapot dus ik vervang alle torren van 2 2 kanten door de 2SC5200 en 2SC1943 omdat die veel sterker zijn ( die kunnen 230v hebben )

niels

( gorgarke stuur de schema's maar op van alle palladium's die je heb ik zoek trouwens ook nog een schema van een carver pm1.5 )

----------


## gorgarke

Hallo Niels,

Als het goed is heb je de schema's in je mailbox hangen.
Mocht het niet goed gegaan zijn, laat het me dan weten.
De torren die je in de eindtrap wil zetten gaat normaal gesproken prima.
Deze zijn inderdaad wat betrouwbaarder wat betreft de voedingsspanning.
De orginele eindtrap met zijn hoge voedingsspanning is net op het randje. :EEK!: 
Zorg dat je ze allemaal vervangt, en controleer of de drivertorren nog heel zijn, die gaan wel eens mee kapot.
Ook ff de 0,22 ohm weerstanden nameten (die witte porceleinen), die onderbreken ook nog wel eens bij een kapotte eindtor.

Schema van de Carver moet ik even zoeken. Als ik hem vind zal ik hem inscannen en mailen. Zijn leuke eindtrapjes trouwens, alleen iets andere koek om te repareren als een DAPje.
Heb net twee weken terug een carver PM900 gereanimeerd. :Embarrassment:

----------


## gorgarke

Hallo Niels,

Schema wat ik heb van de Carver zit ook in je mailbox.

----------


## djarniel2

ik merk het... nu kan ik dat hele zooitje pm1.5 en pm1.5a's repareren.
ze kunnen trouwens ook slecht tegen temparatuur verschillen :EEK!:  en tegen vocht, dus niet buiten in je aanhangertje laten staan want dan zijn ze zo kapot  :Frown: 

niels

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha mannen,

Tussen al het knutselplezier door toch even een kleine reactie.
Ik zie allerhande tips en truuks voorbij komen die best praktisch en handig kunnen zijn maar mijns inziens maar een deel van 'n (goede) reparatie zijn.
Als "hobby-en" de insteek is is daar natuurlijk helemaal niet mis mee, en met 'n DAP van de PA-markt kun je je geen buil vallen ;-)

Wil je echter een duurzaam apparaat duurzaam herstellen dan ben je er mijns inziens echter niet met het vervangen van wat componentjes, maar dat zal hopelijk bij jullie bekend zijn ?!

Niet bedoeld om jullie het enthousiasme te ontnemen maar meer om toch 'n scheidingslijntje tussen hobbyen en duurzaam herstellen aan te brengen.

Desalniettemin veel knutselplezier en oppassen dat je je apparaat en jezelf geen verdere schade toebrengt !

Groeten

----------


## Dave

> Heb net twee weken terug een carver PM900 gereanimeerd.



Doe je netjes! Ik heb een tijd terug ook PM900 gekregen waarvan de trafo gedegradeerd was tot een stuk houtskool. Helaas zijn nieuwe trafo's niet meer verkrijgbaar voor dit type amp.
Het ding is nu omgebouwd naar MP3 computer (compleet met werkende VU's). Degene die zich geroepen voelt om het (orginele) binnenwerk op te halen (in ruil voor een krat bier) moet maar even mailen.

----------


## gorgarke

@ Koen,

Dit klopt wat je zegt, zonder meer.
Alleen vind ik dat de "jeugd" tegenwoordig veel te snel toevlucht zoekt naar internet en PC, i.p.v. nog echt iets met de handen te repareren.
Ik werk hier nu 15 jaar op een TD waar we ieder jaar stagiares krijgen van technische scholen. De meeste weten alles van internet en PC's, maar kunnen nog geen stekker aan een snoer zetten.
Zelf heb ik als jonge jongen veel hulp van ouderen gehad toen ik begon, en hier veel van geleerd. (meer dan op school)
Die generatie is er inmiddels niet meer.
Als dan iemand zoals Niels wil proberen om zelf zijn spullen te repareren, kan ik dat alleen maar aanmoedigen, en als ik hem daarbij kan helpen doe ik dat graag. Daar is dit forum toch voor bedoeld hoop ik.
Iedereen zal fouten maken, en desnoods dingen nog kapotter maken, maar ook daar leert men van.
Mijn ervaring is dat de beste technici/monteurs meestal ook veel hobbyen in hun vakgebied.

@ Dave,

Bedankt voor je aanbod, maar net te laat. Misschien weer een leuk en leerzaam hobbyprojectje voor een ander forumlid. :Smile:

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Jos,

Enthousiaste hobby-electronica-sleutelaars in spé moeten we zeker aanmoedigen (zo ben ik ook begonnen) en idd loopt het aantal praktische gasten sterk achteruit, ook omdat veel reparatiewerk steeds lastiger / onrendabeler wordt (SMD, multilayer). Het "vak" is daarom wat "uitstervend". Ik zeg wel 's voor de grap tegen 'n collega reparateur dat we binnenkort op de braderie met onze soldeerbout naast de kantklossers en schaapsscheerders staan ;-)

Enfin, zolang je er plezier mee hebt en weet wat de risico's zijn  > doen !

Groeten !

----------


## djarniel2

die dap palladium laat ik door een kennis repareren die reparateur is ( bij bang en olufsen ) alleen heeft hij daar soms weinig te doen en hij weet ook heel veel van pa zooi af dus repareerd hij het gratis voor me ( ik moet alleen de onderdelen betalen ) en hij zet ze er dan in omdat ik thuis de apparatuur niet hebom de spanning geleidelijk op te voeren ( hij zij dat dit het beste is omdat je dan zekker weet dat de torren niet weer door gaan en minder snel kapot gaan bij normaal gebruik ) maar die carver repareer ik zelf wel ik ben alleen vollopig nog wel aan het meten want dat ding heeft zo ontzettend veel beveiligingen dus kan ik voorlopig nog wel zoeken wat er kapot is ( het probleem is dat hij als je hem aan zet meteen gaat clippen en dat je telkens boem boem boem ... hoord op je speakers ) dus sluit ik hem maar niet meer op speakers aan tot dat ik weet wat er kapot is.


maar het gaat allemaal wel goed komen.

ik weet iedergeval dat 2 torren kapot zijn van een kant en 1 driver.

niels

----------


## Koen van der K

> ... ik ben alleen vollopig nog wel aan het meten want dat ding heeft zo ontzettend veel beveiligingen dus kan ik voorlopig nog wel zoeken wat er kapot is ( het probleem is dat hij als je hem aan zet meteen gaat clippen en dat je telkens boem boem boem ... hoord op je speakers ) dus sluit ik hem maar niet meer op speakers aan tot dat ik weet wat er kapot is.
> 
> maar het gaat allemaal wel goed komen.
> 
> ik weet iedergeval dat 2 torren kapot zijn van een kant en 1 driver.
> 
> niels



Hé Niels, klinkt als 'n leuk knutselprojectje, jij bent de paasdagen iig onder de pannen, succes !  :Smile: 

Ohja, check ook even de triac (en wat er omheen hangt) die de voedingstrafo primair schakelt ... die willen wel 'ns stuk gaan (gaat meestal gepaard met rookverschijnselen ;-) 

Groeten !

----------


## djarniel2

het zij inderdaad wel leuken projectjes, al ben ik de laatste tijd meer met minibike's bezig dan met mn dj zooi, maar afwisseling moet er zijn :Smile: 

niels

( gisteren onderdelen voor de 900 besteld bij bmm maar vandaag mailde ze dat ze een van de torren niet meer op voorraad hadden dus word het hele zooitje pas dinsdag verstuurd )

----------


## DJ-Stijn

heel raar.
Gister is mijn palladium ook naar de klote gegaan
het linker kanaal licht er denk ik uit.
als ik hem nu open draai begint ie meteen te clippen en staat  op protect.
weet iemand hoe ik dit kan verhelpen?
een goede vriend DJ-Yves wees me hierheen dus.
ik hoop op en reactie.

PS weet iemand waar ik goedkope bose 802's kan  krijgen :Smile:  of ruilen tegen mijn hk powerworks rs 152 set :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ-Stijn

Hey zou je dat schema ook naar mij kunnen sturen>?
mijn dap palladium p    700 is een chanel kapot
mail= rijntje_pinter@hotmail.com  groet Stijn




> Ik heb mijn 3 DAP's weer netjes aan de praat.
> Had de onderdelen van NEDIS laten komen.
> 
> - De P900 had de eindtrap defect van één kanaal, dus hiervan 4x 2sc5198, 4x 2sa1941, 1x 2sc5171, 1x 2sa1930 vervangen.
> (ook wanneer 1 tor defect is, alle 4 vervangen)
> - De P2000 ging meteen in de clip bij aanzetten, hier was één poot van een brugcel gebroken. (tricky....)
> - De P2400 had één 15 Volt zenerdiode defect.
> 
> Ps. Als je het schema van de Palladium vintage P900 nodig hebt, kan ik je dat wel mailen.
> Mocht je niet verder komen met je eindtrappen, of niet aan onderdelen kunnen komen wil ik je daar ook wel mee helpen.

----------


## gorgarke

Hallo Stijn,

Als het goed is heb je het schema in je mailbox.
Is dit niet het geval moet je je spamfilter even uitkloppen. :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat je er wat mee kunt.

----------


## Merijndj

Hoi, zou iemand mij dat bestand nog kunnen sturen?
mail: - edit: email gehad met schema, adres verwijdert ivm eventuele spam
Bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## eddydem

Heb een dap P2000 gekregen die het begeven heeft, na wat meetwerk tot de conclusie gekomen dat de eindtransitoren erdoor zijn, dus driver en eindtransistoren vervangen maar zonder resultaat, met schema zou het een stuk eenvoudiger zijn, kan iemand mij dit bezorgen.

----------


## jimmyNL

gogarke,
wellicht kun jij mij helpen.
ik heb 1 totaal doorgebrande P1200 en 1 P2000 waarvan er een kanaal kortsluiting heeft gemaakt.
ik heb geprobeerd erin te kijken en de zekeringen te vervangen, in deze dommigheid heb ik alle zekeringen doorelkaar gehaald en weet ik niet meer of er nu 4 dezelfde in zaten per versterker of 2 verschillende per versterker. :Confused: 

ik heb 4 x 8a zekeringen en 4 x 12a zekeringen

zelf denk ik alle 12a in de 2000 ?

tervergeefs ook geprobeerd want ook de transistoren zijn kapot door de kortsluitin.

bij voorbaat dank!
gr.

----------


## Koen van der K

Leuk te zien dat iedereen aan het knutselen is geslagen !

Hoewel ik electronica-hobbywerk en knutselarij in beperkte mate toejuig blijkt regelmatig dat men toch niet helemaal weet hoe en wat en zomaar wat onderdelen gaat vervangen. Kan best leerzaam zijn maar vaak een deel van de totaaloplossing, of helemaal geen oplossing. Jammer van de componentkosten zou ik zeggen.

Daarbij zou ik graag willen meegeven dat 't knutselen aan amps niet zonder risico is; railspanningen van boven de 100V, flinke stroomsterktes en meer van dat zijn mijns inziens minder geschikt voor de gemiddelde thuishobbyist, en dat zijn (als ik de posts hier zo doorlees) op 'n uitzondering na de meesten. Mailen van 'n schema zal geen toegevoegde waarde hebben als er bepaalde elementaire kennis ontbreekt.

Het is maar 'n tip om mogelijk verdere schade aan je apparatuur of jezelf te beperken.

Groeten !

----------


## jimmyNL

Het gaat er om dat ik de zekeringen op de juiste manier en in de juiste versterker terug wil zetten... Ongeacht ze kapot zijn.
Toen ik het beest open had gemaakt zag ik al dat ik daar niks mee kon!
Je hebt namelijk helemaal gelijk, ik kreeg een electrische schok omdat ik de stroom er vergeten uit te halen was...
Eerste en de laatste keer dus!
Maar dat beantwoord mijn vraag niet. Heb je wel antwoord?

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Jimmy,

Ik kan er geen uitsluitsel over geven gezien ik de amp niet ken. Wel lijkt me dat je beredenering dat de zwaardere zekering in de zwaardere amp horen logisch.

Succes !

----------


## jimmyNL

maar dat zijn er dus 4 per amp (de mainfuse reken ik er niet bij).

----------


## MusicXtra

> maar dat zijn er dus 4 per amp (de mainfuse reken ik er niet bij).



Waarschijnlijk zit er een fuse op iedere kant van iedere eindtrap, dus zowel voor de positieve als de negatieve versterker helft.
Dan kom je inderdaad op 4 uit en dan lijkt het ook wel logisch dat de 12A voor de zwaarste amp zijn.

----------


## speakertech

> Leuk te zien dat iedereen aan het knutselen is geslagen !
> 
> Hoewel ik electronica-hobbywerk en knutselarij in beperkte mate toejuig blijkt regelmatig dat men toch niet helemaal weet hoe en wat en zomaar wat onderdelen gaat vervangen. Kan best leerzaam zijn maar vaak een deel van de totaaloplossing, of helemaal geen oplossing. Jammer van de componentkosten zou ik zeggen.
> 
> Daarbij zou ik graag willen meegeven dat 't knutselen aan amps niet zonder risico is; railspanningen van boven de 100V, flinke stroomsterktes en meer van dat zijn mijns inziens minder geschikt voor de gemiddelde thuishobbyist, en dat zijn (als ik de posts hier zo doorlees) op 'n uitzondering na de meesten. Mailen van 'n schema zal geen toegevoegde waarde hebben als er bepaalde elementaire kennis ontbreekt.
> 
> Het is maar 'n tip om mogelijk verdere schade aan je apparatuur of jezelf te beperken.
> 
> Groeten !



Tja Koen, het lijkt allemaal zo simpel. Met een beetje hulpapparatuur meet je kortgesloten eindtransistoren er zo uit, zonder wat los te maken. Moet je wel weten hoe ons vak ineensteekt. Repareren is helaas geen truukendoos, maar wetenschap hoe het werkt. 
De 1912 zit in de mailbox
Speakertech

----------


## nijhuisr

Dus als je de volume potmeter dicht hebt staan dan werkt hij zonder in de protect te gaan? 

Als je dan de potmeter verder open zet dan gaan de signal leds branden en als je hem dan verder open zet dan slaat hij in protect zonder iets op de input aangesloten te hebben? En als je de potmeter weer dicht ze dan gaat hij weer uit protect?



Hmm, dacht dat ik Stijn als nieuwe post zag. Maar blijkbaar niet.

----------


## gorgarke

Heeej,

Is na een half jaar ineens de draad weer opgepakt ?  :EEK!: 
Heb ik dat door de kerstdrukte gemist.  :Frown: 

Tjongejonge, die DAP-jes blijven toch sneuvelen her en der.
Verwacht dat er weer een bende wordt opgeblazen in februari. ( carnaval hier in het zuiden ) 
Heb voor de carnaval alvast wat reserve versterkers/speakers klaar staan die hufterproof zijn. (stapel oude CS400 en CS800 met DDT)  :Cool:

----------


## piet96

Hallo allemaal
ik zag dat er tech. mensen zijn die het schema hebben van een dap palldium 900.
daar de kennnis wel aanwezig is om deze te repareren is het natuurlijk een stuk makkelijker om dat te doen via een schema
zou er iemand zijn om mij daar mee te helpen ???????????

----------


## nijhuisr

Als de zekeringen gewoon heel zijn/blijven dan is de NE5532 opamp stuk, vervangen en het werkt weer.

----------


## gorgarke

Hallo Piet, het schema van de P900 heb ik even op de volgende link gezet:
http://members.home.nl/jjm.smeets/P900.pdf
Als je slim bent, sla je je het schema zelf op, want ik gooi hem er binnenkort weer vanaf.

----------


## laserguy

Omdat ik ook zeer geïnteresseerd was wou ik ook proberen... naam en paswoord nodig. Aangezien dit blijkbaar de login en pass zijn van je webspace is het misschien toch niet zo interessant dit op die manier te doen... Zet het misschien op rapidshare?

----------


## gorgarke

Sorry, mijn fout.
Ik heb de link in eerder bericht gewijzigd, zou nu wel zonder problemen moeten werken. :Embarrassment:

----------


## laserguy

Ja, doet het nu.
Bedankt overigens. Eens op mijn gemak bekijken hoe deze nu in elkaar steekt.

----------


## speakertech

> Ja, doet het nu.
> Bedankt overigens. Eens op mijn gemak bekijken hoe deze nu in elkaar steekt.



Ja zou ik ook maar eens doen.
Zoals je ziet zijn alle collectors van de eindtransistoren geaard, waarschijnlijk zelfs zonder isolatie op het koelblok geschroefd. Dat houdt in dat er twee gescheiden voedingscircuits zijn, waarbij het signaal van de middentap van de voeding afkomt. Niet echt een schema voor iemand die zelden of nooit dergelijke versterkers repareert. Evenwel is het te repareren, dus veel succes :Mad: 


Speakertech

----------


## gorgarke

Het is inderdaad een aparte opbouw van eindtrap.
Ik was jaren geleden een QSC USA1310 aan het nabouwen toen ik me in deze opzet voor het eerst verdiepte. Deze is volgens hetzelfde principe opgebouwd.
Ik heb toen huiverig maar eerst eens een prototype gemaakt, maar het bleek toch allemaal te kloppen.

Als je van vroeger uit de eerste OHIO SOUND troep hebt gerepareerd met de standaard opbouw eindtrappen, dan kijk je even raar op van hoe het ook kan.

----------


## speakertech

> Het is inderdaad een aparte opbouw van eindtrap.
> Ik was jaren geleden een QSC USA1310 aan het nabouwen toen ik me in deze opzet voor het eerst verdiepte. Deze is volgens hetzelfde principe opgebouwd.
> Ik heb toen huiverig maar eerst eens een prototype gemaakt, maar het bleek toch allemaal te kloppen.
> 
> Als je van vroeger uit de eerste OHIO SOUND troep hebt gerepareerd met de standaard opbouw eindtrappen, dan kijk je even raar op van hoe het ook kan.



er zijn nog meer varianten, zoals bijv toegepast wordt door ondermeer Crown en meer andere merken. Het middelpunt van de voeding wordt electronisch bepaald door een even zware "blinde " eindtrap. Deze werkt in tegenfase met de uitgangstrap en vormt daarmee dus een bridged configuratie. In dit geval is de powersupply ook zwevend en mist bovendien de harde middentap op de trafo. In plaats van een dubbele voedingsspanning, kun je nu volstaan met eenmaal die waarde, hetgeen ook weer in de dissipatie scheelt, zeg maar warmteafgifte in de eindtrappen.
Het blijft analoog, net als versterkers met twee of meer schakelende voedingsrails.
Speakertech

----------


## Koen van der K

Had onlangs 'n QSC(JBL) amp met 3-step class H grounded bridge topologie op de reparatiebank, dat was ook wel even 3x achter de oren krabben (en er tot 'n paar keer aan toe intrappen ;-)

Ik zag overigens Rob (Nijhuis) nog met 'n post over vervangen van NE5532 mbt de DAP; als alle voedingslijntjes OK zijn sneuvelt in de regel 'n opamp niet snel ... beetje vreemd ontwerp als ik de posts zo lees ?!?

Groeten en knutsel ze !

----------


## gorgarke

Met een beetje geluk begint het knutselen weer morgenavond na de PA-markt. :Big Grin:

----------


## nijhuisr

> Ik zag overigens Rob (Nijhuis) nog met 'n post over vervangen van NE5532 mbt de DAP; als alle voedingslijntjes OK zijn sneuvelt in de regel 'n opamp niet snel ... beetje vreemd ontwerp als ik de posts zo lees ?!?



Ik heb 2 keer een P1200 gehad met defect opamp, 1 keer met een opelkaar aangesloten versterker door kabel weerwar.

Beide kanalen stuk op de opamp, verder geen schade. 

Als de zekeringen erin blijven na de protect bij het verdraaien van de knop zijn de eindtorren niet stuk, gewoon DC op de uitgang.

----------


## Koen van der K

Dat klinkt idd niet gunstig, dat vindt geen enkele amp fijn ;-)
Ik ken 't ding en 't schema niet maar als ik het goed begrijp werkt de DC protect dan toch ook niet lekker ? Zijn er overigens nog andere merken die een identiek binnenwerk hebben (soort OEM-DAP zeg maar) ?

Groeten !

----------


## nijhuisr

De QSC 700 werkt hetzelfde, zwevende voeding en alles hetzelfde.

Ik weet niet wat de op-amp precies te verduren krijgt maar de tegenkoppeling werkt daarin niet. De uitgang van de opamp hangt aan de uitgang van het uitgangs signaal. Dus andere spanning op de uitgang van de opamp is nooit een succes.

----------


## piet96

> Hallo Piet, het schema van de P900 heb ik even op de volgende link gezet:
> http://members.home.nl/jjm.smeets/P900.pdf
> Als je slim bent, sla je je het schema zelf op, want ik gooi hem er binnenkort weer vanaf.



 
bedankt voor het schema van de DAP P900

----------


## Arjaan

Hoi ik heb ook net mijn palladium 900 opgeblazen
zou iemand mij het schema kunnen sturen?
mijn mail is _edit MODJE: niet handig om hier te vermelden, trekt SPAm aan en simpelweg niet de bedoeling._
ik hoop dat iemand m nog heeft...
mvg Arjaan

----------


## tha_dj

Weet niet of je de link in de post boven je hebt geprobeerd, maar die werkt gewoon !!!

Of het een schema van de paladium 900 is ? maar in ieder geval van de P900.

----------


## Arjaan

ohja nu zie ik het :Wink:  tnx anyway

----------

